# Surf and Turf



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Not to sure about the name but anyway here is the latest piece I have been making.

Well at last managed to get something off the lathe after two that exploded and then this one having three attempts at colouring, I finally ended up with something I liked.
The wood I believe is holly and quite plain and it stands 7" tall and 3" at the widest.

Holly is a very plain and little grain pattern that is why I colour all of it.

The last photo is one of those that exploded


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like somethings been chewing on it.

Nice job on the florescent blue one.

Herb


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice Job


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Love the finish , very sharp


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this I really like...

why all the fostner holes...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Really nice Derek. What did you use to get the color?


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Knot working said:


> Really nice Derek. What did you use to get the color?


The vase was sprayed black then Jo Sonja iridescent paints applied using a screwed up paper towel dabbed in the paint and stippled onto the black background once applied a couple of thin coats of acrylic spray varnish


----------

